# Minikin reborn firmware update



## Nailedit77 (13/8/17)

The update now takes the minikin reborn to 190w and fixes some bugs

https://www.asmodus.com/v/vspfiles/kevin/firmware/MiniKenRebornV14.zip

Reactions: Like 2


----------

